# Never been to a furry con! What's it like?



## Foxfairy (Feb 2, 2007)

^_^ I've never been to a con before. But I've heard about them.. It seems like you run around and hug people for a few days and get exhausted! But what is there to expect? Are the folks friendly? Is the atmosphere open? And... how exhausting do furry cons really get?
And... How long is it advisable to spend in a fursuit at a con? 'Cos I'm almost done making mine, but... Endurance is good, heat tolerance not so much. I'm really hoping that being in a fursuit at a con (what with all that activity I guess is happening, interacting and all that?) won't be exhausting as a 1500m indoor track race.

I guess if I went to a con, my first would be FA United, simply because it isn't a long trip and I wouldn't really need to get a hotel room (Just take train home, not too far).

I'm always a little anxious about new experiences ^^; So anything you could share about personal experience is great! From what to bring to what not to bring...


----------



## Egryn (Feb 2, 2007)

I know where you are coming from and I am pretty curious myself. As for a fursiut I would spend about any where from a half hour to an hour depending on how breathable it is. Well if you are hitting up FAU, at least you won't be the only Noob there


----------



## InkSplotch (Feb 2, 2007)

Ive never attended one either. But the ones Ive seen so far are way out west and Im in the New england. If anyone knows any place close to my home Please let me know? I wouldn mind checking one out.


----------



## Foxfairy (Feb 2, 2007)

Isn't Furfright (http://www.furfright.org) in the area?


----------



## RailRide (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't know jack about fursuiting, but I've attended Anthrocon 9 years in a row.

Fursuiters are typically provided with a private lounge/staging area (sometimes called a "headless lounge") where fursuiters and their handlers/assistants can rest, change into/out of their 'suits (I'm speculating on that one) and otherwise take a break from their activities. Duration 'in suit' --I don't know, again...but I hear most of them don't spend more than an hour or so, if that. Longest stretches would be in the fursuit parade (at least at Anthrocon since there are so many in it) and/or the fursuit dance (if one is held at the con you attend--I don't know about FA:U, but Anthrocon has one) 

Even better than my speculation, join Anthrocon's forums, ask the same questions, and extrapolate the results as a guideline to whatever cons you attend. There are enough folks who have gone through what you're planning to give you a good idea of what to expect. Report back here for the folks too lazy to look there 

Biggest difference I've seen about furry cons as opposed to other sci-fi/fantasy/anime cons is the abundance of regular congoers sporting sketchbooks, and socializing in groups while drawing in each other's. Furry cons tend to be good for folks who draw, in that way.

---PCJ


----------



## Cray (Feb 2, 2007)

InkSplotch said:
			
		

> Ive never attended one either. But the ones Ive seen so far are way out west and Im in the New england. If anyone knows any place close to my home Please let me know? I wouldn mind checking one out.



FurFright is the closest to the New England area, in northern Connecticut.  I've gone twice, and plan to go again next year.  The staff is great, and it's a really fun time.  I highly recommend it!

And of course, I'm working on one that'll be in New Jersey in August   A bit further from New England (we're right across from New York City), but there's folks from Maine planning on coming, so there's a least a couple furs who think it'll be worth the drive.


----------



## InkSplotch (Feb 3, 2007)

Hmm I think that would be a fun time! Ill drag some friends along with me. -Bookmarkssite-:lol:


----------



## Rhainor (Feb 4, 2007)

InkSplotch said:
			
		

> Ive never attended one either. But the ones Ive seen so far are way out west and Im in the New england. If anyone knows any place close to my home Please let me know? I wouldn mind checking one out.



I'm not entirely sure just what qualifies as "New England", but Anthrocon is the biggest furry convention in the world (IIRC), and it's right there in Pennsylvania.  Used to be held at the Adams Mark Hotel in Philadelphia, but that hotel's closed; I think the Con is in Pittsburgh now.


----------



## RailRide (Feb 4, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> ...Anthrocon is the biggest furry convention in the world (IIRC), and it's right there in Pennsylvania.Â Â Used to be held at the Adams Mark Hotel in Philadelphia, but that hotel's closed; I think the Con is in Pittsburgh now.


 Pittsburgh is correct. Went by train, station's two blocks from the hotel. When the bus terminal reopens in it's original location, it'll be a few dozen feet closer 

Big hotel connected to an even bigger convention center. "Bigger" as in a tractor-trailer can drive into one of the convention halls and look like a toy from the overhead balcony/skybridge.

---PCJ


----------



## Rhainor (Feb 4, 2007)

{nods} I thought so.

Hmm...wonder how far that is from my cousin's house in Pittsburgh?...


----------



## mnfwctbrb (Feb 7, 2007)

i have a question about cons too. actually two questions.

first, how is it going to a con by yourself? i dont know any furries in my town..

also, would anyone know if theres a con somewhere in new england? i dont really want to travel half way across the country..


----------



## Rhainor (Feb 8, 2007)

mnfwctbrb said:
			
		

> also, would anyone know if theres a con somewhere in new england?



Try reading the thread from the beginning, we've already answered this question.


----------



## Sedit (Feb 9, 2007)

Cray said:
			
		

> InkSplotch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do they do it there EVERY year? Cuz last time it was in S. Windsor CT...which is literally a 15 minute drive from home for me at most. Sadly, i missed it due to some other issues, but i'd not like to miss it again.  Anyother New england cons...NY would even be doable for me.

And nope...I've never been to one either


----------



## Egryn (Feb 9, 2007)

mnfwctbrb said:
			
		

> i have a question about cons too. actually two questions.
> 
> first, how is it going to a con by yourself? i dont know any furries in my town..
> 
> also, would anyone know if theres a con somewhere in new england? i dont really want to travel half way across the country..



Well if you are thinking of hitting up FAunited you won't be the only one going alone. I am takingthe trip by myself and nothing is gonna hold me back. So if you are looking for someone to party with I am looking too.


----------



## Cray (Feb 9, 2007)

Sedit said:
			
		

> do they do it there EVERY year? Cuz last time it was in S. Windsor CT...which is literally a 15 minute drive from home for me at most. Sadly, i missed it due to some other issues, but i'd not like to miss it again.  Anyother New england cons...NY would even be doable for me.



For 2007, FurFright has moved from S. Windsor to Waterbury, but they'd been in Windsor for at least a couple of years.  Unfortunately I wasn't able to go in 2004-05, but I plan on going back this year.

The one in New Jersey is FA United   It's in Newark, which is right outside of NYC (maybe 15 minutes by train).


----------



## Sedit (Feb 9, 2007)

Cray said:
			
		

> Sedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



true...Path train would be about 10-15 minutes. Iused to live in Jersey City...Journal Square to be exact


----------

